# DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

DIY Drain/Refill Fluid on 09A 5-Speed Tiptronic Transmission
(This is simply a guide. Perform the procedures at your own risk/responsibility.)
1. Raise the car with a jack. Remove the 24mm (15/16 inch socket will work, just don’t strip it) drain plug and drain out the fluid (approximately 3 quarts or 2.84 liters came out of my car)








2.	Use a new drain plug + washer and replace it. (new parts required only sometimes according to wear and tear)
















3. Remove red tamper seal on fill plug and remove the plug. Then suspend a funnel from the top of the hood with a hose running into the hole. Pour in 3 quarts of Mercon V Fluid. I used Mobil 1 Synthetic Mercon V ATF. It was about $7 a quart from Advance Auto Parts. According to Coolvdub, this fluid has worked equal to if not better than the OEM fluid’s performance for a fraction of the price. 
















There is a wire loom that is hooked onto a metal bracket. You can pop it out of the bracket to get better access to the cap. It is circled in the picture in yellow. 
















Once you take the red tamper protector off, this is the black cap that comes out. As you can see, I had to break the sides quite a bit to get a flat screw driver in to pry it off. 60,000 miles of heat made it become stuck on pretty tight. 





















































This is the funnel that I used. The tip of the funnel has a ½ inch diameter. This just fits into the filling hole. This means that you could use a few feet of ¾ inch hose and plug one end into the filling hole and one end into the funnel. Then all you would have to do is suspend the funnel a few feet above the engine bay right under the hood and it would do the same thing that the $250 dollar VAG 1924 tool does. 
4. Lower the car back down off the jack. While keep all filling apparatus in place, hook up VAG-COM to the car and start the engine. Move the gear selector through each position for about 10 seconds.
5. [Select]
[02 - Auto Trans]
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Set group to "004"
[Go!]
The value in field 1 should be ATF temp in °C. 
6.	When the ATF transmission reaches around 40°C, place the pan under the check plug. Take the plug out. If a little bit of fluid drips out, the level is correct. If nothing comes out, add a little more until it overflows to a drip. Replace the check plug. (for this step, use of a shallow drain pan allows you to not have to jack up a side of the car and get the most accurate fill)
















7. Replace the fill plug and red tamper cap. (If you broke the red tamper cap as I did, it’s cool. The black fill plug will stay on without.)
8. Take the car out for a test drive. According to Coolvdub on VWVortex who practices this, overfilling the transmission from a ¼ to a ½ quart makes it shift smoother in his opinion. 
9. I did this as well. Even though I drained out 3 quarts or 2.84 quarts. I put back 3.5 quarts or 3.31 liters into the transmission. After reading the threads on the forum, when people followed the Bentley repair manual procedures to the letter, the over flow plug would start dripping fluid at about 2.75 quarts or 2.60 liters. However, after driving the car, they would get groaning noises. When they would add in about half a quart of fluid, the car would be happy. Therefore, 3 quarts is the baseline figure plus ¼ to ½ quart of fluid. 
10. I can attribute this error to the fact that there haven’t been enough transmission failures for VW to revise the procedures for draining and refilling the transmission. Think about how they revised the 105k timing belt to a 60k interval now. 
Credit to Don aka Coolvdub for taking some of the pictures and verifying the steps and instructions of the procedure via email to me


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

When checking the fluid level at the correct temperature, the procedure in ELSA says that you have to have the engine running, select every gear (R, D, N , 3, 2) back and forth) to complete fill the internal transmission galeries, and then put again in park and check the level, failure to do so can result in underfilling the tranny, I did the correct procedure as ELSA and haven't had any issues, the first time that I just overfilled the transmission with 1/2 a quart more the tranny slip in the 2nd to 3rd gear change, so the problem appear to be that the Bentley procedure don't mention this resulting in fluid level too low.


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

That is what I have heard from other people as well. You are correct. 3 quarts of fluid is the baseline amount to fill after a fluid drain and most people add about half a quart to this to make the transmission happy and compensate for the variables that you mentioned.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (AvantGTI7)*

You did first fluid change at 60k ?
now I have only 20k on car and thinking to change earlier


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

I think 20k is really early. The oem fluid is synthetic. I would change it around 35-40k. I would of done mine earlier than 60k if I had known that it was possible. Up until researching it and talking to a friend on the forums, I had been believing the dealership's lies that the transmission is sealed and the fluid is filled for a lifetime. Also one think to note, a drain/refill replaces only about half of the transmission's fluid capacity. I am going to do another one in a few months so everything get changed. Then I will stick with 25-30k intervals.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (AvantGTI7)*

how about to lose bolts on tranny pan and let drain more fluid?
I will change at 30k like most other cars brand recommend


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

Just a note that the overfill thing is not an original idea from me. I read it on the Vortex and as soon as I can find that post I will make sure that person gets the credit for it. I have just used it and found it to work for me. By the way good DYI write up with pictures that are working AvantGTI7


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

why not to use this Mobil 1 fluid? 
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx
http://avlube.com/mobilatf3309.html
it's recommended for VW with Aisin trannys
mk4 tiptronics are made in japan by Aisin


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (Fantomasz)*

Fantomasz,
That fluid is not the right fluid for the transmission we are talking about. Our transmission is made by Jatco.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

but at least they recommend for audi and vw (beetle which is mk4)
how You know that Mercon V is the right fluid?


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

He has used the fluid for over 70k on his transmission without any problems. This is how he knows. Mercon V should be fine as a fluid as long we are talking about the JATCO 09A 5 speed tiptronic transmission found in VWs.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

ok,but one 70k interval is not sufficient 
maybe next 10 guys will burn their tranny in 5k
not a single word about audi,vw
im not saying this is bad fluid but why this one,not the other?


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

I cannot answer your question. But you can on your own. Be a pioneer. Go do some research and test it out and report back to us on the forums.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

i will think about it
i have only 20k on car so plenty of powertrain warranty left









here http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw...shtml they say that Pentosin is ok for tiptronics

oem expensive fluid it's a Pentosin ATF http://www.worldpac.com/msds/WP_103.pdf


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (Fantomasz)*

Fantomasz,
How I found out was doing a lot of research on the internet. I discovered that a derivative of the Jatco 5 speed transaxle was used by Land Rover as well as Mazda in the MPV platform here in the U.S. So I called up a Mazda dealer and asked what fluid was supposed to go in the Auto transaxle for the MPV, I was told Mercon V. 
I decided to take one for the team so to speak and switched over to this fluid. I have not had one single problem with it so far. You stated that maybe I was leading other people down a bad path, I have documented my use of the fluid and advised people to use the OEM fluid if it makes them feel better. In my personal experience with this fluid, it has worked far superior to the OEM fluid and has never come out brown and murky during a fluid change like the super expensive OEM fluid did. I also had transmission problems from 40-45k miles on my original tranny with OEM fluid, while it did last 200k miles before failing. I personally do not see any benefit to using the OEM fluid when a less expensive fluid has given me far superior cost and performance benefits.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (coolvdub)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have 20k on my GTI so You think it's good time to switch to Mercon V before any problems show up?
Before OEM fluid turn into hot chocolate


_Modified by Fantomasz at 12:50 AM 3-24-2008_


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (Fantomasz)*

The OEM fluid for the 01m 4 SPEED is made by Pentosin, BUT the OEM fluid for the Jatco 5 speed tip is made by FEBI (G052 990 A2)


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (carlosabh)*

carlosabh,
Thanks for the info on who manufactures the 09A fluid, knowledge is always a good thing.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (coolvdub)*

I just receive short reply from Mobil.I ask them for transmission fluid for my car.They reply with this.

"Mobil does not have a product that will meet your vehicle transmission fluid requirement"


----------



## jskylar (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (Fantomasz)*

Thanks for the great post and pic's. I just purchased an 03 Jetta 1.8 w/78k miles and it had a bad 3-4 shift. It would almost overrev the motor. I got different opionions from new valve body ($2500) to is the oil dirty or low. I put a 10oz red bottle of Lubeguard. I took if for a drive the next day and it did the same thing. It sat over the weekend and I took it to a VW shop. It shifted fine all the way in (nine miles). They were the ones who recommended the valve body. I still believed the oil was bad, so I just changed it as mentioned on this post and hope for positive results. My test drive shifted fine. The question I have is it was mentioned the drain tube starts to drip at about 2-3/4 ltrs of oil, so are you just putting in 3 ltrs + 1/4-1/2 liter more without checking it? It makes sense if we are overfilling a little the drain plug would drain it back out. I measured the amount that came out and it was 2-3 ounces less than 3 liters, so I must have been low since I added 10oz of lubeguard. I refilled with 3 liters + 4 ounces. Am I on the right path, I have not yet checked the drain plug since I do not want to loose any if I put in a little extra. I do not have a VAG-COM, but I do have a laser temp gun and can approximate temp from case temp and am guessing the oil will be approx 20 degrees warmer.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

One thing - to the original poster. You will not "change all of the fluid with another change". In fact, you will only "change" half again. You have 100% contaminated now. It's just 50% less contaminated as a whole. You would need to change it many times to improve it's condition but it will always be contaminated unless you drain it all at one time, which would involve removing the transmisison from the car. Thanks for the write-up. I get a little slippage. And HOW IN HELL is your Y-hose in such good condition, at 60K? Mine failed years ago at only 35K.


----------



## AvantGTI7 (Dec 4, 2004)

"Old Dude GTI", you are correct. This was a mistake on my part in the write0up. I would have to change it several times for the fluid to be completely new.


----------



## topquarkpc (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (AvantGTI7)*

i need to reference this link...
thx


----------



## vr6jettajay (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (topquarkpc)*

Is there any additional info or a tech bulletin or anything like a bentley for the 5spd tiptronic EEF transmission? I have 2 bentley manuals for the mk4 and neither have anything for a 5spd tiptronic that I have been able to find or read.


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (jskylar)*

4 post above the man mentioned no vag com and adding 3.5 or 3.25 quarts with out pulling the plug to waste the fluid... I'm assuming as well if I let the car heat up to norm temp and I added fluid all 3.5 to 3.25 then I should be ok correct? Cause wit no vag I can't see temps


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

Bump for morning answers


----------



## scoggin63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have 27,000 miles, now i'm worried. lol. I hate the way it retards the timing before it shifts in auto mode......I know it protects the trans but........ I wish someone would do a TIP chip


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (scoggin63)*

Has anyone droped the pan and changed out the filter as well? 
Can it be done?


----------



## cr7_vr6 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (AvantGTI7)*

How about for a jetta VR6 with tiptronic??... Is there a DIY?...


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (cr7_vr6)*

VR6 is the 09a tranny i'm pretty sure. or at least mine is. . .


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_Has anyone droped the pan and changed out the filter as well? 
Can it be done?

Filter isn't changeable on 09a


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (cr7_vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cr7_vr6* »_How about for a jetta VR6 with tiptronic??... Is there a DIY?...









This thread is the DIY for a 09A. Your car probably has the 09A.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (CoolAirVw)*

how about dropping the pan to clean it out?
anyone know the best fluid to get quicker shifts?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (GrantVR6)*

thoughts on this?
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: DIY Drain/Refill on 09A Tiptronic Transmission (GrantVR6)*

I use this oem fluid http://www.rmeuropean.com/sear...90-A2


----------



## JoeSpaz (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Post was a great help, you're the only person who has any instructions on how to change the fluid, the Bentley manual has nothing on how to service the trans :banghead:


----------



## xrecklesdriverx (May 19, 2006)

*Questionnnnnn*

brining this forum back to life.......* i bought royal purple atf full synthetic transmission fluid.....* 


on the back of the bottle it clearly states specially formulated for these vehichles......and then it had bmw mecercedes and vw ..... 

the only thing that concerned me was the vw part in which it gave the code to what the dealer normally uses...... 

*called the dealer and they told me thier was no plug on the car and i immediately hung up after they said that.......** 
i need true answers here i got a minor slip to the trans and i plan on adding about 3 qts of royal purple and a 1/4 of a quart of lucas atf stop slip ........ * 
* 
i dont have a vag com but i do work on every other trans but really vw's at the shop i work at so im lost on this one......and i refuse to listen to the guys i work with cause they dont know vw's so can someone please save me if im doomed on this one *


----------



## djbt80 (Aug 18, 2010)

*No Vag-Com*

Hello,

I do not have a vag-com and want to change the tranny oil. Is it ok to just let the car warm up for about 5 min or so before changing the oil and also after to check the level???


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

djbt80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not have a vag-com and want to change the tranny oil. Is it ok to just let the car warm up for about 5 min or so before changing the oil and also after to check the level???


Not really. But if you have a 80 degree day you can just check it immediatly after starting, because the fluid will be at 80 degrees. As long as you've allowed it to cool to the 80 degrees. Or you can gauge the temp with a infrared thermometer. One guy even posted that since check temp was similar to body temp that you could gauge check temp by hand. As soon as the trans becomes even slightly warm to the touch, he said, then check it. I dont necessarily recommend that but hey, a guy's gotta do what a guys gotta do. 

If it were me I would just get the tools to do the job right or just not do it, or pay someone to do it.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

Measuring block 004 didn't work for me...


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

my 03 GLX was Block 002

I overfilled my tranny opened the drain plug and let it all come out. waited till it hit about 43 then added more till it spilled out. Sealed it back up. added .3 extra just for kicks and put my cap back on.

now it shifts way better then it used to. Much faster and more accurate to what gear i'm supposed to be in. :beer:


----------



## 1.8Tjetta818 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Where is the best place to purchace a VAG-COM ?*


----------



## porschetek (Dec 3, 2010)

*Great alternative to expensive VW 09A ATF*

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...ING/local_assets/downloads/p,q/pds_HM_ATF.pdf


----------



## loosid_sounds (Feb 25, 2011)

*Researched Fuchs ATF 3353, Shell ATF 3353 and Valvoline MAxLife 75,000Dex/Merc for 09A Tranny*

I had done extensive research on the above tranny fluids and their specs. I concluded that the Valvoline MaxLife 75,000mile Dex/Merc fluid had all the characteristics as some of these other "recommended" fluids. I checked the MSDS for flash points etc. as well as the data sheets from the manufacturers. I went ahead and did the tranny fluid change, refilled with the MaxLife *red bottle* 3 quarts and about 1/4 more. Just so you know, you don't have to warm up anything in order to drain the fluid. If you do this, it will seem that the fluid is more than what it is because it will have expanded when you take it out and check to see how many quarts to put back in. The fluid you're putting in isn't at 90 to 106 degrees. If you want to research a little on your own, check out lubricants.com or mfg's websites. My tranny was sticking from 1st to 2nd and then again on 4th it would get stuck as if it was downshifted to 2nd gear. It happened from one day to the next so I figured it would have to be burned out fluid or the valves but more than likely the fluid was old and was losing viscosity and stability. I have been working on cars for a little more than 20 years, specializing in BMW's, but have worked on various makes and models and would not risk doing something like this without extensive research. The 2004 Jetta 1.8T Mexico fabricated vehicle has now 112,374 miles on it and it is running great!! Tranny shifts better than it was before and shifts quicker than when I was doing it with the trip. I will let it run another 3k and repost results at that time, as of right now it only has 1k since i changed the fluid.
I'm having trouble pasting the pic of the bottle but here's the link: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...&fromString=search&itemIdentifier=318569_0_0_ 

Another note: The little red cap from the filler tube will break. Get a new one before you work on it. An easy way to lift the plug (under the red cap and has 2 rubber rings, green in color) that is pictured above (broken), use some thin pliers, place them under the black plug and gently start pushing it up. You will see it lift and then use your fingers to pull it gently off and out.


----------



## dizillubber (Jun 30, 2011)

*First Post here to thank Avantgt17*

I wish to thank AvantGt17 for his wonderful picture show of the oil change. 

Here is my experience due to his work. I have a 2004 Jetta wagon TDI 186K no transmission probs until the N92 experience. Once summer came, it went away completely. 

So, I parked in the levelest place of my yard, took the cap off the input spout. It came off easily and the plug was more like a Champagne cork than a pressed in flat washer. It simply came out with little effort. I took a 15/16 socket and a torque wrench to measure the approximate tightness. It was not even hand tight. I'm surprised I had not lost that plug. I drained FOUR quarts of stinking brown oil from the trans. A 09A by the way. 

So, After putting the plug back in and tightened to what I would tighten my engine plug, I took the same long funnel shown in Avant's post. I filled two quarts of Valvoline Max Life Dex/Merc part VV324, then had wife start the car, run it through the gears and put the other two quarts in. 

If four came out, four went in. The car drove wonderfully. I've read about every type of fluid and this one was impressive. It is covering the 01 trans but not directly the 09, so I will see.

I put on about 100 miles yesterday and intend to do the same today to further dilute the mud that came out. 

If I knew it was this easy, I would have changed it every lube. I change oil and filters every 5K. 

On my engine (and every car I have owned) I put engine cleaner in first to thin the oil, drain, then one gallon of diesel and idle for 30 seconds, drain and then filter and good synthetic oil. My engine shines inside, but my tranny has shamed me. However, it sure does run well now and the N92 problem seems to have left me (so far).

I'll keep you all informed as to failure or not. Great Forum here and thanks. Any comment welcomed. dizllubber


----------



## dizillubber (Jun 30, 2011)

Well no reply, but here is my update. Last morning, I drained more than four quarts of 09 fluid. I put what I had in and that was four. Ran fine.

I also went to my gas tank to attempt a second attempt to revive my boost pump. I did this once and it lasted long time. I took it all apart and noted this: Latex resembling a condom type of material. I am NOT kidding. I took several pieces out and drained the pump in carb fluid. The motor ran fine once I cleared this object and many little pieces. Has anyone ever heard of this? I have had problems with a person in the past. I know that a condom will get jelled when in petroleum. What a novel way to sabotage a car. Throw a Trojan into the gas tank. 

So I felt over the tank and it was clean, no moss or otherwise. It runs great now. 

Just puzzled what happened. 

Please respond to my posts. I'm learning. 'diz


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I need some help with my 09A Tranny Flush. 

I'm on my 4th change ( trying to flush out all the VW fluid so there aren't issues with my mobile 1) and here is what has happened so far. 

Change 1. 
Drained an entire gallon (about 4 quarts) all OEM fluid. 
with car off added the same with the overflow plug out and a bunch drained out. Added the cap back on and added another 1/2. (no vag-com used)

Change 2. 
Drained about 2 and a half quarts. 
with car off added the same with the overflow plug out and a little drained out. Added the cap back on after the vag-com read 40-41 and added another 1/2. 

Change 3. 
Drained about 3 quarts. 
with car off added the same with the overflow plug out and a some drained out. Added the cap back on after vag-com read 40-41 and added another 1/2. 

Change 4. 
Drained about 3 1/2 quarts. 
This time I added fluid until it started coming out the over flow plug. This took just over 2 quarts. I then started my car and switched through P R N D a few times while the Vag-com read about 45 and I then added another 3 quarts until it finally started to drip out of the overflow plug. This means there is about 5 quarts of fluid added compared to the 3 1/2 that drained out. Drove for 35 miles on country roads to get up to 55 mph all with out an odd noises or jerks. 

Should I have had my car running this whole time when adding the last of the fluid? It seems like I had drained more then the usual amount the first time and finally now its caught up to where it once was. 

If the car is supposed to be off while adding the last of the fluid its likely I over filled it by about 2 1/2 quarts. in which case I'll just pull the overflow plug out and let it drain but from what I've read on other forums your supposed to check your fluid levels while the engine is running and also do your top off while its running as well. My guess is this is the same story with our tranny and I'd like to get some feed back from everyone and perhaps make a note of this in the guide so other will know this as well. 

Thanks for your help,
Grant


----------



## dizillubber (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey I'm no pro here, but I'll tell you my tale. As above I swapped two shots of four quarts each with a hundred miles between shots. I've driven 600 miles since on a trip without a cause of alarm. My engine (mounts?) have always caused a bit of vibration on acceleration but that was before also. I mild vibration extra and I intend to add about half a quart more when I get home. I had the N92 problem but it left as suddenly as when it came. Warm weather I suppose. 

As stated, this change has been "a piece of cake" and I thank our threads host. I cannot afford a vag com. Wish I could. Diz


EDIT: P.S. I put two quarts in in the off position, and while wife idled car put one more in while running and had her put the care through the gears twice to allow the fourth to fill all the chambers. Then ran a slow drive using all gears then drive. Smooth as silk and 186K before my first change. I'll be doing this on all my oil changes from now on. Diz


----------



## Svery (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent - I did this procedure after 130,000 km and found my 09A gave up 3.25 litres (VW Golf V5 2003).

I replaced the 3L with Nulon fully synthetic multivehicle ATF. Car now shifts better than it did before.


----------



## glisedan (Jul 31, 2005)

Just an fyi.. Months ago I replaced all solenoids and fluid. I emails lots of oil companies trying to get confirmation on their oil being compatiable with 09A transmission. Most indicated their fluid was not. Except for one, Amalie. They have Universal Synthetic transmission fluild.

I bought a case from a local vendor they put me in contact with. Case was under $40. So far I've changed the fluid 3 times. About every 2 oil changes.

At this time, everything is working fine. And hope it continues to.....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

So... Some people use Mobil 1, others use Royal Purple, and the list goes on.

I've had my 2003 MkIV 1.8T since 60,000 miles, and since that time I've been running stage 2 software with the recommended hardware to go with it.

I'm now at 111,000 miles. My transmission isn't necessarily giving me any issues, when it's cold the 1-2 shift is a little slow, but as the car warms up that goes away.

If nothing is wrong should I mess with it? Seems like I'd be encouraging a problem by doing so.


----------



## midorialexandros (Jan 7, 2010)

Reviving an old DIY threat. First of all this thread is amazing.

QUESTION:

HOW do you remove the red transmission filler cap? It doesn't look like it unscrews, ect, but I am not sure what to do, I'd prefer not to break it. Tomorrow I am adding a trans lube fluid. BGs ATC plus. I need to know how to remove the cap.


----------



## glisedan (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure its on with some snap on clips. Keeps the fill plug from coming off. I don't use the red cap any more. Have had any issues, oil changed 4 times.


----------



## dizillubber (Jun 30, 2011)

*Trans filler cap removal*

There's a little red seal around the cap. Pull it apart as it hinges on one side, and clips on the other. Usually it is unusable again so I tossed mine away.

The plug simply pulls out. Mine with no trouble at all. Two "O" rings around or built into the plug holds it snugly in. It over laps the hole flange and is similar in design to a cork (plastic) of a Cook's champagne bottle cap. Diz


----------



## AzViper (Aug 25, 2012)

I drained 110oz. of VW ATF yesterday and plan on putting 110oz. back. I do not have a VagCom but I plan on putting in 64oz. and then start the car. Run the tranny through its gears and then pour the remaining ATF back in. I do have a multimeter that will read temp so I was thinking of placing the wire sensor down into the filler hole or taping it to the outside of the pan to get temps but will decide on what method to use once I get the pan off and replace all 9 solenoids and see just where the sensor wire would go if it went down into the filler hole. 

Would this give me a true sense of the temps? Plan on doing this on 9-9-2012. Hope for some replies... I will be using Amsoil Multi - Vehicle Synthetic ATF as it is designed for the 09A transmissions. 

I have this thread started with photos, http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...To-Change-Solenoids-Large-Photo-Of-Valve-Body


----------



## Jarrod81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Question*

Hey I have a question for you guys. What some lucas stop slip. Couldn't you just replace on of the quarts with a quart of lucas? I ask only because I recently bought an 03 jetta 1.8T and drove great at first but not even a day later started slipping my 4th gear. Gets there with no problems but once it hits 4th it acts like its not even there. I really like the car and don't have 4500 dollars to get the tranny replaced. Im really wanting to know if this fix will help my situation. Thanks.


----------



## sekngen (Aug 16, 2012)

dizillubber said:


> So, After putting the plug back in and tightened to what I would tighten my engine plug, I took the same long funnel shown in Avant's post. I filled two quarts of Valvoline Max Life Dex/Merc part VV324, then had wife start the car, run it through the gears and put the other two quarts in.
> 
> If four came out, four went in. The car drove wonderfully. I've read about every type of fluid and this one was impressive. *It is covering the 01 trans but not directly the 09, so I will see.*


I'm glad I came upon this thread because I wanted to change the ATF since it has been a while. I also changed mine out for Maxlife ATF (product #VV234), but for the longest time was searching for an ATF that was affordable and compatible with the 09A transmission. 

In any case, I followed the OP directions and it helped tremendously. Luckily I didn't end up breaking the red cap or the seal, but I did end up having to search for the seal after I pried it off. I didn't measure how much drained nor did I warm up the car and remove the level seal, I simply drained and filled up with approximately 3.25qts.

Everything worked out and it seems to drive smoother, but then again it didn't really have any issues to begin with-more for peace of mind than anything. :thumbup:


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

CoolAirVw said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_Has anyone droped the pan and changed out the filter as well?
> Can it be done?
> 
> Filter isn't changeable on 09a


right, but if you pull the engine, is it right behind the torque converter? since i have to pull the motor anyway, good time to change the filter?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

cobracop said:


> right, but if you pull the engine, is it right behind the torque converter? since i have to pull the motor anyway, good time to change the filter?


It is not "right behind the converter". 

Splitting the case halves is necessary to change the filter. It actually pretty simple if you have the bellhousing placed on a work bench, but usually I suggest that only the most sharp and courageous Do-it-yourselfer should attempt this, as trans can be damaged.


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

I pulled the motor(rebuild), drained the tranny and the torque converter, does any body know how much fluid it holds completely empty?


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

cobracop said:


> I pulled the motor(rebuild), drained the tranny and the torque converter, does any body know how much fluid it holds completely empty?


 There is no way to drain the converter completely as even if you flip it upside down all the fluid will not come out. Point is you cant just fill it with fluid and expect it to be full without the check procedure, but if you want to know how much fluid to buy, I would suggest buying 10 and returning what you dont use.


----------



## gforcejunkie (Sep 18, 2013)

Just an FYI. The manufacturer of the 09A transmission states
total ATF capacity 9 liters
Oil change 5 liters
Oil change + new converter 7 liters.


----------



## aggieengnr (May 12, 2014)

*Plastic Cap O-Ring busted*



loosid_sounds said:


> I had done extensive research on the above tranny fluids and their specs. I concluded that the Valvoline MaxLife 75,000mile Dex/Merc fluid had all the characteristics as some of these other "recommended" fluids. I checked the MSDS for flash points etc. as well as the data sheets from the manufacturers. I went ahead and did the tranny fluid change, refilled with the MaxLife *red bottle* 3 quarts and about 1/4 more. Just so you know, you don't have to warm up anything in order to drain the fluid. If you do this, it will seem that the fluid is more than what it is because it will have expanded when you take it out and check to see how many quarts to put back in. The fluid you're putting in isn't at 90 to 106 degrees. If you want to research a little on your own, check out lubricants.com or mfg's websites. My tranny was sticking from 1st to 2nd and then again on 4th it would get stuck as if it was downshifted to 2nd gear. It happened from one day to the next so I figured it would have to be burned out fluid or the valves but more than likely the fluid was old and was losing viscosity and stability. I have been working on cars for a little more than 20 years, specializing in BMW's, but have worked on various makes and models and would not risk doing something like this without extensive research. The 2004 Jetta 1.8T Mexico fabricated vehicle has now 112,374 miles on it and it is running great!! Tranny shifts better than it was before and shifts quicker than when I was doing it with the trip. I will let it run another 3k and repost results at that time, as of right now it only has 1k since i changed the fluid.
> I'm having trouble pasting the pic of the bottle but here's the link: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...&fromString=search&itemIdentifier=318569_0_0_
> 
> Another note: The little red cap from the filler tube will break. Get a new one before you work on it. An easy way to lift the plug (under the red cap and has 2 rubber rings, green in color) that is pictured above (broken), use some thin pliers, place them under the black plug and gently start pushing it up. You will see it lift and then use your fingers to pull it gently off and out.


First off, Let me start by saying this is my first post here on this board. I've been looking at this thread for a couple days now because I've been having trouble with my tiptronic shifting badly. My initial thoughts are that it was low on fluid so I was looking to find a good thread on filling it. Thanks Guys! I added about 1 1/2 qts of the valvoline max life same as the poster of this quoted thread. It is most definitely shifting a lot better than it was so I'm thinking that was it; however, I don't know if it is "full" yet or not. 

I'm sure I may get chastized for this, but I didnt drain anything and I didnt use VAG-COM to check the temp (don't have it). I just filled up with the transmission warm, cycled it thru the gears after adding about 1/2 qt at a time, and took it for a test run. As I said before, I don't know if it is "full" or not. Should I follow this original post's write-up as far as filling until some comes out of the fill hole?


The plastic fill cap has a broken green o-ring. Where would one find this cap? (please don't say the dealer is the only place) I'm going to try and find an o-ring to replace one of the 2 green ones that broke. I'd like to replace the cap though just for peace of mind.

On a side-note: called the local dealer to get a quote on what they'd charge to check and fill this transmission with fluid if need be. I was told that this transmission is a permanent fluid transmission and that it cannot be changed or added to. (I simply said ok and hung up) I just love how they assume that everyone they talk to is a complete idiot and knows jack squat about automatic transmissions. Anyways, just thought I'd share that.

Any and all responses appreciated. Nice forum!


----------



## Sydney Golfman (May 27, 2014)

*Trans Cooler Issue*

Hi there all,
I have a MK V 2.0FSI with the 09A Tiptronic, It looks like the Trans cooler on the transmission has failed and I have ATF mixing with my coolant.
I recently had the tranny serviced and all was good internally.

Anybody out in Dub land ever experience this issue. I know I need to replace the cooler , flush the cooling system and for augments sake will replace the coolant bottle.

Have I a very damaged Tranny? If I drain the oil , new filters (another service) will I save my 5's drive? The car drives fine, no slippage or anything

The Auto trans people , Sorry u need a replacement Reco Tranny.I am a newbie to the Dub Stable your wisdom and advise is highly appreciative.

Regards
Charles


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Sydney Golfman said:


> Hi there all,
> I have a MK V 2.0FSI with the 09A Tiptronic, It looks like the Trans cooler on the transmission has failed and I have ATF mixing with my coolant.
> I recently had the tranny serviced and all was good internally.
> 
> ...


Water is very damaging to auto trans, but lots of times this has happened and after replacing the cooler and flushing the trans works ok. (might last 6 months might last 6 years).


----------



## lojoman16 (Nov 10, 2009)

CoolAirVw said:


> There is no way to drain the converter completely as even if you flip it upside down all the fluid will not come out. Point is you cant just fill it with fluid and expect it to be full without the check procedure, but if you want to know how much fluid to buy, I would suggest buying 10 and returning what you dont use.


Hey Cool Air, what fluid would you recommend for this 09A found on local shelves ?


----------



## focswagen (Jan 26, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone in this post.

Wealth of information here, great how-to.

Will be doing this with Mobil 1 this weekend.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*The red cap*

Removing the red cap in one piece turns out to not be very difficult if you've worked on computers or are familiar with all the other connector types under the hood.

As you rotate the red cap around you'll see that there are two "seams". One seam is just a hinge so spin it 180° and look at the other end that has the bulge running along the length of the cap. There's a fishhook type latch in there that you can open fairly easily with a fine screwdriver. Insert the thin blade in to the open end of the cap, press in gently and use another screwdriver or your fingers (if you can get everything in there) to gently pry the cap open. I had to spin it around 180° or so degrees to walk the red cap off of the black filler cap.

The black cap itself can be removed without damage as well. It looks like if you have a hose pliers you could get under the black cap and just pull it straight off. What I did was use the same small,thin screwdriver blade and pried the two locking wings open just a bit. Personally, I used spring a spring clamp pliers to pull the black cap off with very little effort and all in one piece.

I am about to take the plunge and change my fluid for the first time in >225K miles. I've been asking shop after shop about doing this and no-one will do it. I finally started a concerted campaign to figure this out since my car is starting to stick in 2nd and is tossing CELs for "incorrect ration for 3rd gear" during the first upshift after a cold start. I don't see the suggested Mobile 1 Mercon V product but the Mobile 1 Full Synthetic still is recommended for Mercon V systems and looks like a re-marketed product.


----------



## VWLauren (Mar 23, 2003)

I finally changed my solenoids and had to drain/refill. I just did it the way you are supposed to and it was pretty easy, aside from the fact that I didnt have a lift :/


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

*Done and done*

Well that was easy and the change in behavior of the transmission is dramatic. At lower RPM and load I almost can't tell the transmission actually shifted while under load it shifts with purpose now. Once a 
Makes me want to open up the pan and turn that screw to increase pressure in the system to see if that will actually hasten the shifting from request to shift start.

The fluid I took out had an odor that is cloning to my clothes even after washing and that I think may usable as a weapon of torture. I'm thinking I'll do this again in about 5K-10K to try rotating out most of the old fluid.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

gerardrjj said:


> Makes me want to open up the pan and turn that screw to increase pressure in the system to see if that will actually hasten the shifting from request to shift start.


This thread is discussing 09A trans. 09A doesn't have "easily adjustable" pressure.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*09A tranny caps*



gerardrjj said:


> Removing the red cap in one piece turns out to not be very difficult if you've worked on computers or are familiar with all the other connector types under the hood.
> 
> As you rotate the red cap around you'll see that there are two "seams". One seam is just a hinge so spin it 180° and look at the other end that has the bulge running along the length of the cap. There's a fishhook type latch in there that you can open fairly easily with a fine screwdriver. Insert the thin blade in to the open end of the cap, press in gently and use another screwdriver or your fingers (if you can get everything in there) to gently pry the cap open. I had to spin it around 180° or so degrees to walk the red cap off of the black filler cap.
> 
> ...


I would feel more comfortable having replacement caps (red and black) on hand (knowing my luck and patience with darn plastic stuff). Does someone have the correct name, part number, sources for those caps?

Also (maybe I overlooked in this thread): is the VW spec for the 09A tranny G 052 162 A2 ? or different one?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

vtraudt said:


> I would feel more comfortable having replacement caps (red and black) on hand (knowing my luck and patience with darn plastic stuff). Does someone have the correct name, part number, sources for those caps?
> 
> Also (maybe I overlooked in this thread): is the VW spec for the 09A tranny G 052 162 A2 ? or different one?


The 09A Jetco (JF506E) needs G 052 990 A2. 

Same tranny in (from Jag forum):

2002+ Volkswagen GTI
2002-03 VW Jetta 
2004+ VW Golf 

2002-? Mazda MPV 5f31j
2003-? Mazda 6 5f31j 
Mazda calls the jatco a "5f31j" which calls out M-III ATF fluid (this is a specific mazda fluid)

Jaguar X-Type
Calls for the following fluid specs
Esso LT 71141; Shell ATF 3403 M115; Shell M1375.4; MERCON V XT-5-QM ATF; IDEMITSU K17; Jatco 3100 PL085

According to Jag forum, the Castrol Import Multi-Vehicle ATF DOES fill the following:

Volkswagen - G052 990
Land Rover - Texaco N402 
Jaguar - Shell M1375.4 (also Idemitsu's K17 and BMW's LT71141)

For now, I consider the Castrol a cheap alternative to the G 052 990.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

What happened to Post 1; looks weird (only my viewer settings or do others also see scrambled?


----------



## gsferraro (Sep 22, 2014)

scrambled for me too.


----------



## bryhan67 (May 21, 2013)

*Thought this cold help some on how to remove the red cap.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VTnxVlw4Ls


----------



## nrotteveel (Jan 27, 2015)

Just bought a 05 Jetta GLI 1.8T with the O9A transmission. It has 100k miles and I have no idea if the transmission fluid has been changed. I bought the Blauparts fluid that meets the specification for this transmission and have a new drain plug, washer, filler plug and red cap. Transmission doesn't have any issues that I notice, but feel I should do this fluid change.

Was wondering how all the folks that have posted on this topic still feel about this change? Has anyone run into any major issues after the change? Also, for folks that didn't make the fluid change, how long has your transmission lasted before failure? And was that just a solenoid swap? 

Just trying to gauge if people that left their fluid in tact vs folks that have done fluid changes have seen any difference in the life of the transmission. So would like to see the following,

1. How many miles on your transmission
2. If you have done fluid changes, how often have you done them
3. If you had solenoid issues, at what mileage?
4. Did you have to do a transmission swap? if so, at what mileage?


----------



## MarisaTN (May 20, 2015)

nrotteveel said:


> Just bought a 05 Jetta GLI 1.8T with the O9A transmission. It has 100k miles and I have no idea if the transmission fluid has been changed. I bought the Blauparts fluid that meets the specification for this transmission and have a new drain plug, washer, filler plug and red cap. Transmission doesn't have any issues that I notice, but feel I should do this fluid change.
> 
> Was wondering how all the folks that have posted on this topic still feel about this change? Has anyone run into any major issues after the change? Also, for folks that didn't make the fluid change, how long has your transmission lasted before failure? And was that just a solenoid swap?
> 
> ...


Bump I am in the same boat at 132k miles. So far this is what I have found out, Blaupart has the fluid for $11/l shipped, Valvoline product support has confirmed their Maxlife ATF is recommended for the Audi/VW 09A, however you can't find a Valvoline shop to change it lol.

When replying, type your text above this line.
The following Incident has been logged with Valvoline Product Support. Please review the information provided, should you need further information or wish to update an open incident, please REPLY to this e-mail or call 1-800-TEAM-VAL.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MaxLife Letter



Thank you,



Valvoline Product Support

Ticket Number: 11-511421

Subject: MaxLife ATF



The incident has been recorded as:

Business:

Customer Name: Consumer Consumer

Customer Phone Number:

Incident Description:

Entered on 05/29/2015 at 20:18:02 EDT (GMT-0400) by Daniel Trost:
Customer requesting equivalent to one of the following specifications below. Provided customer information that Valvoline MaxLife ATF is equivalent and recommended product.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BvwwCOKIZsRPKnKgg&sig2=qrsgvNNf26OKrrtYu26gng


----------



## MarisaTN (May 20, 2015)

*Finally! UOA on OEM ATF*


----------



## Cader57 (Feb 14, 2008)

*bump*

Apologies for digging this up, but I have a question. I've developed the lovely N92 solenoid failure so I plan to drop the pan and replace. Will adding in the M1 fluid to the remaining VW fluid be safe?


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm actually out in the driveway right now doing this. Just something quick to add:

You don't "have" to expect to break off the plug like the OP and buy a new one. There are two plastic clips on opposite sides that are relatively easy to bend, and my cap spun in place easily. Just bend one far back enough to "set" it in a back position - not so much that you break it of course - and spin the cap then bend the other and gently pry with a screwdriver or mini prybar.


















The red tamper seal pretty much fell apart at the seam, so I can't reuse that, but I'm sure that the plug will stay put without it. 
I'm sure I'll have more pics to come.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Final result, after 104,288 miles:

Old / New









Some non-metallic bits were floating around in there, hopefully not serious. No weird noises or anything like that:



















I let a magnet sit in the fluid for an hour or so, and moved it throughout the fluid. Hardly anything showed up (I usually get more from the engine as far as "shavings" go). So I'll call it a wash. 

My fill tool - just a long funnel, a hangar, and some plastic tubing from Home Depot. I think it was 1/2" ID, maybe 3/4". I used 4 feet of tubing exactly, but could've possibly made it a little shorter as it would slightly loop in the middle while hanging from the hood and trans fluid would get stuck like a P-trap.


















I ended up using a 1 bottle quart to "flush" the system. I drained the fluid, put the drain plug back in, dumped in the quart, and kind of rocked the car back and forth then drained again. After that, I used VAG-COM do the temp check and whatnot, but I ended up using the full 4 quart jug of fluid (Valvoline Max-Life). I had drained 3.75 quarts, so I feel confident that the full 4 falls within the overfill range that people have discussed before.

Honestly if it wasn't for me taking pictures and screwing around with other stuff, I could've had it knocked out in an hour or less. It was easy enough that I'm seriously considering adding this to my engine oil change regimen. I took the battery and tray out to fix some other things, but I removed the trans fill plug and set the hose with the battery still in. It REALLY helps to have the engine cool so you can move the coolant hoses around.

I've already picked up 3 MPG city, and the smoothness of the shifting is crazy. It feels like my SO's 2009 Camry, but with the power and torque of the VR6. If you're hesitant to undertake this task yourself, don't be. Other than the VAG-COM, which I may not even use next time, it's really as easy as changing your oil.


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Worked like a charm*

I did the Change today and Oh what a differance it made. Before , Back out of the drive and it would bang, jump into drive. Now smooth as silk. So glad I did this.
Heres my stats.

2004 VW Jetta GLS
1.8T
09A Triptronic Trans

225535 miles
I have know Idea if it was ever changed, It was VERY dirty IE:Black and stunk like burnt Yuck.

I drained out 1 Gallon YES 1 Gallon of black crud oil. 
I replaced it with 1 Gal of Valvoline MAX LIFE ATF Dex/Merc (the 1 gal jug was cheaper than 4 quarts.)
and I got $10.00 dollars off with a coupon at Advanced auto $18.00 no kidding good deal. 

previously I got the engine oil changed at Firestone $19.00 special 5 qts of Royal Purple synthetic oil and a filter. Not to shabby. 

Thanks for the original post it was a big help. 

Still think it's strange how come most got out so little and I got a gallon ... :thumbup:


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Up date*

In my last post I had drained and changed the trans oil at 225,535 miles and it was very bad.
I just changed out 1 gal again at 227,082 miles that's 1,547 miles
It was BLACK as coal. I know I'm only mixing old and new oil but I shifts way better than it did. In a month I will do this change again and one more after that.
Or I'll keep doing it till it stays somewhat clean, This stuff coming out was really burnt smelling and as I said black.
Oh and as a side note it was fast and very simple to do 15min tops and that included finding my tools and funnel.:thumbup:


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

*Getting ready to do this*

Tutor man and or matador, read your posts but unclear if you lifted your car? If not how'd you gain access to the drains?

Advise?

Hoping this will fix my "won't shift out of first, assume it's solenoid, can't find a mechanic to do it for me and don't want to buy new trans but still want to keep the car" prob.



Tutorman04 said:


> In my last post I had drained and changed the trans oil at 225,535 miles and it was very bad.
> I just changed out 1 gal again at 227,082 miles that's 1,547 miles
> It was BLACK as coal. I know I'm only mixing old and new oil but I shifts way better than it did. In a month I will do this change again and one more after that.
> Or I'll keep doing it till it stays somewhat clean, This stuff coming out was really burnt smelling and as I said black.
> Oh and as a side note it was fast and very simple to do 15min tops and that included finding my tools and funnel.:thumbup:





MatadoR32 said:


> Final result, after 104,288 miles:
> 
> Old / New
> 
> ...


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sorry It took me a while to get back to you. Yes I jacked up one side of the car (driver side) I don't think it matters. I only jack it up just enough to slide me under neath the front end. The under cover protector is missing on my car so it's super easy to get to the oil plug. On most cars you would have to remove at least the back cover maybe more. Mine only has 1 cover under the front.
I'm about to change my Trans oil again. It's still shifting hard and sometimes slips when cold from 2nd to 3rd. 
But I spoke to an old VW mechanic this week and he advised me to change fluid and add Lucus trans fluid to it (slip fix) He said the solenoids were sticking and this would free them up. I then read a bunch on this and it seems like It might work. That Lucas is not a solvent and it says it won't hurt the trans in anyway. So we shall see. It's way cheaper than new solenoids, and the guy said give it some time to work its way in. And so I shall. I hate doing this in the drive way it's 22 degrees out. I'll report on this after it's done.
:wave::thumbup:


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey thanks for the info tutorman. I'm gonna give this a try. I found the max life on sale at autozone for only 2 bucks a quart. Might try the Lucas too, if just a fluid change doesn't do it. Wanna keep the car but don't want buy a new trans, also not sure I'm inclined enough for the solenoid swap.


----------



## tutorman2004 (Jun 6, 2015)

Finally got it done today. Ya it's Christmas. So here's what I did.
3 quarts of valoline max life . 
2 quarts of Lucas Trans fix. 
So far smooth as butter. 
The real test will be driving in the morning when it's cold. But I'm confident this is only getting better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## tutorman2004 (Jun 6, 2015)

tutorman2004 said:


> Finally got it done today. Ya it's Christmas. So here's what I did.
> 3 quarts of valoline max life .
> 2 quarts of Lucas Trans fix.
> So far smooth as butter.
> ...


An Merry Christmas. Or whatever you do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## memoryinuse2 (Sep 27, 2015)

*good thing 09a*



coolvdub said:


> carlosabh,
> Thanks for the info on who manufactures the 09A fluid, knowledge is always a good thing.


...and the exchange of knowledge better than just 'good'


----------



## memoryinuse2 (Sep 27, 2015)

*09a fill discrepancies*



tutorman2004 said:


> Finally got it done today. Ya it's Christmas. So here's what I did.
> 3 quarts of valoline max life .
> 2 quarts of Lucas Trans fix.
> So far smooth as butter.
> ...


i'm still fighting to understand the quantity replaced after pan r&r and side cover R&R. the official 2.6 liters? can be 4Qts? i have done the drain and add about 3 times, with mixed logic to my sense of it. right now, i have something for reverse to start off, then nothing in any gear, even reverse. hooking up the thermocouple next with temp monitor. i usually drain a lot out running at temperature, after starting with about 2.6 L. i'm going to then add the ha'pints a couple of times with the transmission plug inserted. maybe the stand pipe is faulty at the bottom? 

my job on this started 11-20-2014. and i'm retired with all the time in the world. MC&HNY, al


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

*just did this*



tutorman2004 said:


> Finally got it done today. Ya it's Christmas. So here's what I did.
> 3 quarts of valoline max life .
> 2 quarts of Lucas Trans fix.
> So far smooth as butter.
> ...


Did this over the past weekend. I removed the battery but not the battery tray. It took me a while to work out the plug, mostly because I was paranoid didn't want to break it and I also had a wire harness and some other hoses in the way. I had bought 1/2 inch tubing but it looks like the fill hole itself is 1/1 inch so the tubing wouldn't fit. I ended up using a funnel that had a flex hose attached to it. 

Anyway, because I had to undo a wire harness and removed the battery, and didn't want to start the car without the plug in place, I opted to fill er up with 3.5 quarts of MaxLife and seal it up before testing and checking. I didn't measure the old fluid but it was at least 3 quarts that came out. I didn't open the check plug and just left it with 3.5 new quarts in. I have a vagcom but didn't use it, just let the car warm up, shift in place for a few minutes to get the fluid working in the gears before I test drove. 

Right away the car shifted perfectly. Once early in the test drive I had it stick in second gear. I pulled over, shifted in place to work the fluid around again, and continued the test drive. It shifted perfectly the rest of the test drive. Note: prior to this procedure the car wouldn't shift out of second no matter how warm I let it get.

I did another test drive the following day. The car wouldn't shift again automatically out of second gear. I pulled over, shifted in place for a minute and then continued the test drive. Shifted almost perfectly. I did have it feel once like it was going to stick in second but it finally shifted out and into third. I also played around using the Tip and it also was like butter.

This isn't my daily driver, but I'm going to continue the daily test drives and note performance. If any questions, I'd be happy to answer while it's still fresh in my head.


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just went by what I originally drained out. 5 US Quarts. so that's what I put back. On the second change I did open the over flow plug just to get a better Idea how much was in the trans, but I got out a lot, like 3.5 us qts. So I went back to refill what I took out 5 us qts. I can't say if it's overfull or not. I can say It's shifting better than ever, even when cold. And it's only been a day or so. I can also tell you when I was refilling it it never came out the fill hole. I know that means nothing. I guess if it came out the fill hole I probably would have stopped LOL.
I really question that over fill plug if that is really what it is. If I would have stopped when it came out of that I would only have like a qt and a half in it , And I know that's wrong.
I'm going with this the total trans holds 7 us qts, the torque converter can't be drained of 2 qts . That means if you drained the Main plug, (no matter what you get out) 5 us qts need to go back in. Sounds pretty straightforward to me. 
But as you know as a disclaimer you do what you do, I'm no expert. But according to my smart kids 7 - 2 = 5 . so I guess 5 + 2 = 7 But hey what do I know..... LOL Just Kidding

I'd like to hear from the experts here. Especially on your problem. If you have no gears I'm doubtful new oils gonna help, but It can't hurt I suppose. 
I see your new post that It did indeed help so ... Awesome for you. The old vw guy said give it sometime to work it in.
Glad for you. 

I'm so glad I got this done the Ice storm is really bad here (far south of Chicago)

Happy New Year


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

I personally would now add 1 qt of that Lucas trans fix. Stuff really seems to work. And as bad as yours is sticking seems right. Just my opinion. 
Oh and I too only used a funnel with flex tube end pushed it right into the fill hole. No hanging stuff or adapters just a walmart funnel that came with the flexible tube on it.
Not sure why you had to remove the battery but mine is missing most all the covers so it's all exposed, (that's probably why) even my battery box is gone.


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

Tutorman04 said:


> I personally would now add 1 qt of that Lucas trans fix. Stuff really seems to work. And as bad as yours is sticking seems right. Just my opinion.
> Oh and I too only used a funnel with flex tube end pushed it right into the fill hole. No hanging stuff or adapters just a walmart funnel that came with the flexible tube on it.
> Not sure why you had to remove the battery but mine is missing most all the covers so it's all exposed, (that's probably why) even my battery box is gone.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ya. Hope you're stayin warm, got some family in those parts so I know what that's like.

Good idea about the Lucas, I'm going to pick up some of that up. Would you recommend a redo of this whole procedure at a specific mileage interval? atb


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow this is why I don't listen to me..

Originally I said I drained out 1 gal trans fluid and replaced 1 gal that is true. 

But since then I read that the trans holds 7 qts. 
But you can not drain 2 qts from the torque converter. 

This is why I added a total of 5 qts back this time
3 Valve maxlife
2 Lucas trans fix

sorry for any confusion:facepalm:


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think it depends on how bad the fluid looks if this last one was real bad then ya 2 or 3 hundred miles I'd change it. Just to get it to start cleaning up. 

Mine was like BLACK TAR bad news. This last time it was more of a dark brown(3rd time). So I think it's getting better. It sure shifts better. This time I waited a month then changed it. 
I would like to put a straw or something into the fill hole to test the oil but I don't know if it goes through or if that's even possible. Sure would feel better if I could see it.

Merry Christmas an Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

I came across a VW doc that shows how much each trans holds. The 09A says it holds 7.4 US Quarts
What I can't find is actual amounts for what the torque converter holds. 
I read somewhere on here it can't drain 2 quarts BUT now I'm wondering was it 2 Quarts or 2 Liters.

If it is indeed 2 us quarts then I hypothesize that most people are running around with woefully low trans fluid levels.

You would need to put back 5.4 US Quarts to make it to 7.4 us quarts which according to the VW chart is full.

IF this is correct then I still need to add .4 US quarts to make it full as I only put in 5 US quarts.
In fact the first 2 changes I would have been 1.4 us quarts low each time. That does not seem acceptable to me.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-Differential-Oil-NOT&p=38088847&viewfull=1

see post # 55


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

Tutorman04 said:


> I came across a VW doc that shows how much each trans holds. The 09A says it holds 7.4 US Quarts
> What I can't find is actual amounts for what the torque converter holds.
> I read somewhere on here it can't drain 2 quarts BUT now I'm wondering was it 2 Quarts or 2 Liters.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks tutorman, tons of good info in that thread too. :thumbup:


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_232.pdf

This is it. This is what I was searching for the whole time. 
This completely confirms that if you drain your 09A trans , you need to refill with 5 Liters trans fluid, and that is 5.28 US Quarts.

IF you added less you are running your trans LOW ... Just sayin but you do what you want.

Happy New Year


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7434721-Transmission-Fluid

I posted my results but I thought I would post them here also as this is where I started all this 

I drained the trans fluid and refiled.

1qt Lucas trans fix took forever as this stuff is very thick
then added 

3 qts Valvoline max life Mercron added some stated car ran through gears add more repeat 

It still slip shifts a little but does NOT slip out of gear so for now I shall leave it alone, It's as good as it's gonna get.


And an even newer update I can say without a doubt I is vastly improved in shifting. Very smooth shifts this morning. 

So ya I would do it again it seems to have been worth the effort.


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

*Lucas*

Finally put the Lucas in, only half a bottle. My shifting only keeps getting better:thumbup:


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Update:

Drained the fluid I put in ~8k miles ago, and it was pretty dark. It wasn't *black* like the previous drain, but I think that this flushed out some of the older fluid. In addition to reading the VW tech paper on the previous page, I think that indeed underfilling may be an issue. I put in a full 4 quart bottle last time, and only got back 3.75 qts. I have no detectable leaks, so I think maybe it's burning up the fluid?

I'm going to try 5 liters this time around; hopefully my trans doesn't explode. 

Update pt.2:
Found the missing fluid, and then some! I ran out of time yesterday so I put the drain plug back in, lowered the car, and partially capped the fill port. Today when I went back and unscrewed the drain plug another ~1.25 liters of quite dirty trans fluid came out. So it seems like if you let the car sit overnight (or for some time), it could be the source of the discrepancy of how much fluid to use in the replacement. 

I put in about ~5.5l more or less, and let the car warm up. Ran through the gears with the parking brake set, then took it for a lengthy test drive. Shifts seem to be as smooth as last time I changed the fluid, but there are a lot of other variables that were changed like new engine oil, took the battery out to reach the fill port so it's "learning", new tank of gas, etc. 

I'm curious to see if the fluid is as dirty at the next interval; might have to give Blackstone a go if so. Here's 8k miles on the left and new fluid on the right.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

presidentglide said:


> Tutor man and or matador, read your posts but unclear if you lifted your car? If not how'd you gain access to the drains?
> 
> Advise?
> 
> Hoping this will fix my "won't shift out of first, assume it's solenoid, can't find a mechanic to do it for me and don't want to buy new trans but still want to keep the car" prob.


Sorry about the delay getting back to you! The drain can be accessed with the car on the ground and a 24mm socket. I use a long Rubbermaid entree storage container (forget the size, but holds at least 4 quarts!) as a drain pan and a 1/2" socket wrench. You can easily reach the plug as long as your car isn't slammed; I'm near OE height on H&R springs and Bilstein struts, like maybe a 1/2" drop, and can reach under very easily.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Picked up a new plug, and a package of copper crush washers from Grainger instead of the OEM. My plan is to change the ATF every other oil change.

Plug p/n - 001301143
Grainger p/n - 5ZLU7 (24mm OD, 18mm ID, 1.5mm thk)



















Don't understand why VW didn't just put a magnet inside the big hole they have in the plug. (shrug)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

*My check fluid plug drained 1.75 quart of fluid. I need help understanding this, please.*

I need some input on this situation, please:

I followed the instructions at the beginning of this thread ( they are about 6 y/o I know) but instead of draining , I decided to verify the fluid level first. I thought it could be low, as my 05 TDI jetta (MK4 09A tiptronic) is not shifting well.

After driving the car for a while and making sure it is warm, I put it on 4 jack stands, leveled it, opened the refill plug ( to be sure it could be open before I let any fluid out) and opened the check/overfill plug.

this one: 










I thought I wouldn't have much fluid coming out, but it drained out about 1.75 quart of fluid!!

Now this car has been my wife's car since new, and she never had any work done on the transmission, neither had I. It currently has 148000 miles.

How could it be so badly overfilled? What am I missing, guys?

btw, the fluid coming out is like black coffe. very dark opaque brow, almost black.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bah, stupid Websense @ work blocked the page as I submitted my answer. I'll repost tonight. Short of the long, it was probably overfilled from the factory intentionally.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OK, let's try this again...

From what I can tell from an anecdotal standpoint, I think the factory fill was over filled intentionally. My thinking is that VW looked at the “lifetime” fluid from an actuary’s eyes, and by overfilling the trans it would make up for any slow drips/leaks long enough for your car to be out of warranty. 
5 years pass, and not only would the fluid be burned up but potentially dry.

OR… the drain port recommendation could just be off. Last time I changed the fluid I didn’t even bother with the warm up method and just put in 5.5L of fluid (about the same amount taken out, and recommendation of the tech paper from pg.4) and have driven around just fine ever since. My guess is that the “proper” procedure could be
-	Drain fluid, put plug back in
-	Fill with 4 liters of fluid, start car
-	Warm up car to 40*C, run through gears with parking brake on
-	Open drain port, close when fluid has stopped
-	Put in 1 liter of fluid, plug fill hole

Honestly I have no idea what proper procedure would be. I’m sure even having three different VW trans techs chime in we’d get three different answers. But as mentioned before I just removed and added ~5.5L and didn’t even bother with VAG-COM this time around. For a 13 year old car, this is good enough for me.


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

MatadoR32 said:


> OK, let's try this again...
> 
> From what I can tell from an anecdotal standpoint, I think the factory fill was over filled intentionally. My thinking is that VW looked at the “lifetime” fluid from an actuary’s eyes, and by overfilling the trans it would make up for any slow drips/leaks long enough for your car to be out of warranty.
> 5 years pass, and not only would the fluid be burned up but potentially dry.
> ...


Personally I think your on the right track...
I called 4 very good VW shops and spoke to several trans guys, I got several different answers to my questions. Even the trans shop gave me different answers and he does them all the time.
As for the over flow stand pipe ... It's all bull I did what they all said I opened it till it started to bubble and then closed it off. the trans would slip out of gear in a left turn. Scared the crap out of me... So I added a quart to it and BINGO it worked perfect. Maybe my stand pipe is cracked or something allowing the level to falsely go to low...I don't know but I do know I won't do that again....
By the by my trans is settling down nicely and it's stopped several bad shifting habits IE: banging into reverse gear , over revving between shifts , hanging on to a shift to long. 
It's not perfect but it is so much better.
And I stand by my decision to add 1 QT of Lucas trans fix oil.. at each change . I'm telling you It helped me.


----------



## presidentglide (Mar 27, 2004)

*Back to not normal*

Haven't followed up on my situation in a while. But after about a week or so of good shifting and no sticking, my trans went back to sticking in first unless it's warmed up first. If car sits for a few hours after driving, have to warm it back up again before trans will leave first gear. At this point wondering if another drain and fill would have any affect or if I am wasting my time. Thoughts?


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

presidentglide said:


> Haven't followed up on my situation in a while. But after about a week or so of good shifting and no sticking, my trans went back to sticking in first unless it's warmed up first. If car sits for a few hours after driving, have to warm it back up again before trans will leave first gear. At this point wondering if another drain and fill would have any affect or if I am wasting my time. Thoughts?


I think you didn't go far enough personal opinion ... I would have added the whole QT of Lucas then the Max life. Skimping did little to nothing again My Opinion. The cost of doing it again is not that much compared to a trans fix. One more time is what I would do. Give it a month of driving If that didn't work then consider replacing the solenoids. and if that didn't work I'd look for a replacement trans or having a shop rebuild it.. If the car is worth it to you. Only you can make that determination. I'm really cheep I have to be so I'd take the cheapest way out first but that's just me.. I've seen people junk cars for less than that. And I've seen people spend lots of big money for very minor problems...

On a side note I just had a local mechanic IE: friend of mine , replace my timing belt, tentioner and water pump and he replaced all 4 spark plugs $325 and a case of Miller ...Good deal.

Now I got it in another shop replacing the N249 Valve Only cause I got notice to get Emissions tested. check engine Lights been on for a long time. I wasn't going to fix it but now I have to . 

I've dumped about $1500 into this car but I was given the car so I'm still ahead. Heck I could spend another $1500 and still be ahead.
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd like to thank everyone for their great suggestions in this thread.

I was having problems with my 2004 Jetta Wagon GLS 1.8T with Tiptronic Transmission 09A.
The car has 160,000kms (approx 120,000miles) with the original transmission fluid. 

*Symptoms: * The transmission did not want to shift out of first gear when it was cold. I would warm up the car for 5-10 minutes and once warm it would drive without any problems. As fall rolled around and the temperature dropped I guess the transmission fluid wouldn't get warm enough and wouldn't shift out of first gear.
I also had a check engine light and after scanning with VAG-COM the 5 codes that popped up were all transmission related.
After speaking to a few transmission shops and a valve body specialist, I was told that this sounded like a valve body issue and would likely need to replace the solenoids in the valve body. 

After doing plenty of research I came across Seafoam's Trans Tune product. It's supposed to clean auto transmission internals including sticky valvebodies so I thought I'd give it a try. I dumped a 494ml can into the transmission fill hole and drove around for a few days with it in, as recommended by Seafoam. 

As was mentioned in this thread a few times the 09A transmission holds 7L of fluid, 2L in the torque converter and up to 5L in the trans housing.

I warmed the car up and drained the automatic transmission fluid in a clean bucket. The fluid was brown/black and it didn't smell, look or flow like transmission fluid. Then I measured the amount of fluid that came out of the transmission, almost 3.75L-4L came out (including a quart of the Seafoam Trans Tune).

I reinstalled the drain plug and filled the transmission with 3.5L of Fuchs TITAN ATF 4400 automatic transmission fluid (recommended by my supplier). Then I went for a drive for 20 minutes to mix the new transmission fluid with whatever old transmission fluid was still inside the torque converter and transmission. I was sure to go through all of the gears and at different speeds.

Then for the 2nd time, I drained the transmission fluid and measured it, again I measured 3.5L. My goal was to remove as much of the old transmission fluid as possible.
I replaced the 24mm drain plug and aluminum crush washer with a new one sourced from my VW dealer (approx $12) and I torqued to approx 22ft-lbs (same as oil pan drain plug), I was unable to find exact torque specs for the transmission drain plug.

I then filled the transmission with 3.5L of Redline D4 ATF. I've always had positive experience using Redline transmission oils in my manual MK4's so I thought I'd try their ATF in my MK4 tiptronic 09A. 


*Tip*
I'd like to mention that you should not bother with the transmission overfill drain plug, it showed that the transmission was filled after adding 2L of fluid, that would have left the transmission fluid level dangerously low. Other's have mentioned that the overflow plug on the 09A is useless and I tend to agree. My advice is to replace the amount of fluid that drained from the transmission. Some even mention adding an extra 0.5L of transmission fluid.

*Outcome:*
After using Seafoam and flushing the transmission fluid twice the tiptronic seems to be working properly.
I can't say with certainty that the Seafoam Trans Tune had any benefit but it was part of my process and I thought it was worth mentioning.
I've been driving the car for the past few days and the transmission is behaving and the transmission does not need to be "warmed up" before being driven. No sticking gears and no check engine lights.

So far it appears that the fluid was the problem and not the valve body.

I'll keep you all posted if there are any changes.

It's worth mentioning that if you have a known transmission leak or drained out significantly less fluid, I would still add 3.5L of ATF to the transmission after draining the casing.

As we all know there is no such thing as a "Lifetime Fluid" as VW claims for the 09A. Fluids have a lifespan and frankly, VW (or just about any car manufacturer) doesn't care what happens to your car once the warranty period is over. The same goes for "Lifetime Filters".


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I am reading often the suggestion "My advice is to replace the amount of fluid that drained from the transmission."
That sounds wrong to me. 
Example: I have a small tranny leak (but don't know of it). I drain out 1 liter out of the drain hole. I put one liter back in. My car still does not run. 

The 'replace what you drained' is based on the assumption that the fluid level in the transmission was ideal when the draining was done. 
Somehow you need to know how much fluid IS in the tranny. 
If it was too low before, it is not good to keep it low.
Since we don't have a dip stick, only other method is the official one to ensure proper fill level.


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

vtraudt said:


> I am reading often the suggestion "My advice is to replace the amount of fluid that drained from the transmission."
> That sounds wrong to me.
> Example: I have a small tranny leak (but don't know of it). I drain out 1 liter out of the drain hole. I put one liter back in. My car still does not run.
> 
> ...


That's a great point, I didn't take into consideration that a vehicle could have a leak. In that case I would add 3.5L after draining the transmission casing.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Eject said:


> That's a great point, I didn't take into consideration that a vehicle could have a leak. In that case I would add 3.5L after draining the transmission casing.


I have the following symptoms:
- after cold start, can take a bit of idling (temperature dependent) before car moves (summer right away, fall 20 sec, winter 1-3 minutes)
- slipping when making sharp right turns

Jacking up on 4 AND level is too much work. My approach. When my 'test right turn' starts to slip, add a quart through the top vent hole (5 minutes). 

I will try 2 quarts next time, see if that impacts the cold start issue (which might be overall low fluid level, but NOT low enough to cause major issue during normal operation?)


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

vtraudt said:


> I have the following symptoms:
> - after cold start, can take a bit of idling (temperature dependent) before car moves (summer right away, fall 20 sec, winter 1-3 minutes)
> - slipping when making sharp right turns
> 
> ...



The symptoms sound similar to what I was experiencing, except the slipping. If you haven't changed the ATF in a while I'd recommend draining and refilling. The Redline ATF was a bit pricy but I'm glad I used it.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Eject said:


> The symptoms sound similar to what I was experiencing, except the slipping. If you haven't changed the ATF in a while I'd recommend draining and refilling. The Redline ATF was a bit pricy but I'm glad I used it.


Fluid was changed during an engine out (plus continuous flushing via constant refill ;-) ). Valvoline. 

Forgot: for 'real' level check: on jack, level and: engine running, car in gear? (that is on the ZF trannies). Then take overflow plug out? Or engine NOT running (just warm; ZF tranny call for 43 deg C iirc).


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

vtraudt said:


> Fluid was changed during an engine out (plus continuous flushing via constant refill ;-) ). Valvoline.
> 
> Forgot: for 'real' level check: on jack, level and: engine running, car in gear? (that is on the ZF trannies). Then take overflow plug out? Or engine NOT running (just warm; ZF tranny call for 43 deg C iirc).


For the little that a few bottles of fluid cost, I would consider draining the transmission, especially if you're experiencing issues. I recommend Redline D4 ATF, at the moment it seems to have eliminated the problems I was experiencing.
Personally, I wouldn't use the overfill plug at all. I used it and I quickly realized why it was useless. The trans only took approx. 2L of fluid before dripping out the overfill, which clearly wasn't enough fluid in the trans. 

In regards to jacking all 4 corners of the car up... If you don't have 4 jack stands or a hoist to keep the car level when draining the trans do the following...
1. Jack the front of the car up and support with stands
2. Drain transmission into a bucket (or catch), preferably one that has a lower height. 
3. Keep the drain plug off and lower the front end of the car to level with the catch pan in place to catch any remaining fluid. 
4. When you're satisfied that trans is sufficiently drained, jack the front of the car back up & support with jack stands.
5. Then reinstall the drain plug with a new crush washer and torque to approx. 22ft-lbs.
6. Add 3.5L of transmission fluid through fill hole.
7. Reinstall fill hole cap.


----------



## Eject (Aug 14, 2001)

*Update*

I'd like to provide an update to my previous posts.

After driving around for a week...
I was hopeful that the transmission flush would solve the problem, but it did not. The car still needs to be warmed up for a few minutes to get the car to shift out of first gear and the Check Engine Light has returned. Last time there were 5 CEL codes that all pointed back to the transmission. 

At this point I'm looking to have a shop replace the solenoids in the valve body.


*UPDATE 2:*
After a few more weeks of driving around after the flush, the tiptronic transmission seems to be working fine. I wonder if the detergents in the trans fluid is doing its job.


----------



## tutorman2004 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was intimidated to do the solenoids myself... but i did it, and glad of it...
A few things that would make it easier. 
1/4 air ratchet. Life saver 
My air compressor was to small i had to wait for the air to build up. but was still worthwhile 
10 mm deep well socket 
Short 10mm box wrench 
Wire wheel to clean paint from inside of pan
Get the wire harness if you can.
. I broke most of the clips.
It took me the better part of a day to do this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys, this isn't clearly stated anywhere, but make sure the engine is running when you do the level check. If you turn the engine off after warming up, more trans fluid will run out of the level check plug making it seem like its overfilled. If you do it while its running and after cycling through all of the gears, you will get an accurate fill level.


----------



## muxlux (Nov 26, 2015)

*You've clearly screwed up!*



Neezy13 said:


> Guys, this isn't clearly stated anywhere, but make sure the engine is running when you do the level check. If you turn the engine off after warming up, more coolant will run out of the level check plug making it seem like its overfilled. If you do it while its running and after cycling through all of the gears, you will get an accurate fill level.


If you've got coolant running out of your level check plug...you've clearly screwed up


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

muxlux said:


> If you've got coolant running out of your level check plug...you've clearly screwed up


Oops :laugh: I don't know why I said coolant. Edited my post.


----------



## Earlallen10 (Jul 10, 2016)

*might as well keep it going*

Good morning fellow VW & TDI folks. I've read this thread from start to finish and want to thank each one for documenting your experience. Since I am going to do this today, I thought I would add the photographs of what my tranny sludge will look like. It is a 2004 MK4 Jetta GLS-TDI (BEW). I purchased it in 2008 with less than 60K miles and now it has 170k miles. I do all of the maintenance and repairs myself, but I've never changed the fluid and I'm sure the PO did not either. The only issue I have is that when I'm cruising at 60-65 with CC engaged and hit a slight upgrade, the thing will slip back into 4th, revving up, then back into 5th. It sometimes does this continuously until I remove the cruise control and control the accelerator pedal manually. This used to only happen on bridges and overpasses, but now I think it is getting worse; it happens on flat ground with only minimal increase in grade.

It also needs new (or rebuilt) axle shafts because I get the shakes on acceleration from 45-55, Of course, it also needs shocks, struts and probably other suspension components. But first I want to get the tranny fluid changed out a few times to make sure the investment in suspension parts will give some returns. Here I go, wish me luck!!

Earl
2004 Jetta TDI (my new driver)
1975 MBZ 450 SL (for sale)
1982 MBZ 240D (for sale- unfortunately)
1984 MBZ 300D (garaged)
1993 MBZ 300CE (wife's new driver)


----------



## Earlallen10 (Jul 10, 2016)

*2004 TDI Tiptronic ATF change-outs*

So, as promised I am uploading the results of my A9 Tiptronic ATF exchange for my 2004 A4 Jetta TDI (BEW). I did not utilize the level tube, preferring to simply drain, measure and refill and on the first go-around I added an a extra half quart. Last week, I removed 3.25 qts of mostly brown, but better than expected fluid and added 3.75 qts of the Valvoline Max Life synthetic ATF. Yesterday, I did it again, removing 3.5 qts and adding 3.5 qts back. The color change was perceptible, although barely. 

The wire looms were easy to un-clip from their holders and move aside from the fill plug area. Then I was able to use a pick tool to depress the lock ring tab, but that was a waste, because the hinged side fell right apart. As previously stated, the lock ring is no longer needed or used. Once jacked and blocked, I found that to use the 24MM socket on the drain plug, the steel transmission guard had to be removed because it covered a portion of the plug. The draining, measuring and adding back was pretty easy and the photos show how little difference there was between the 1st and 2nd change-outs. I plan on doing this each Saturday until the ATF exhibits a significant improvement. 

Once this is done, the thermostat, coolant temp sensor and coolant will be addressed. After that perhaps a new timing belt & water pump and finally axles and suspension components. 

Edit- so I do not see any way of adding picture attachments, so sorry.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

Earlallen10 said:


> So, as promised I am uploading the results of my A9 Tiptronic ATF exchange for my 2004 A4 Jetta TDI (BEW). I did not utilize the level tube, preferring to simply drain, measure and refill and on the first go-around I added an a extra half quart. Last week, I removed 3.25 qts of mostly brown, but better than expected fluid and added 3.75 qts of the Valvoline Max Life synthetic ATF. Yesterday, I did it again, removing 3.5 qts and adding 3.5 qts back. The color change was perceptible, although barely.
> 
> The wire looms were easy to un-clip from their holders and move aside from the fill plug area. Then I was able to use a pick tool to depress the lock ring tab, but that was a waste, because the hinged side fell right apart. As previously stated, the lock ring is no longer needed or used. Once jacked and blocked, I found that to use the 24MM socket on the drain plug, the steel transmission guard had to be removed because it covered a portion of the plug. The draining, measuring and adding back was pretty easy and the photos show how little difference there was between the 1st and 2nd change-outs. I plan on doing this each Saturday until the ATF exhibits a significant improvement.
> 
> ...



I already did 3 ATF oil changes within last 3 months using Valvoline Synthetic and every time i drained fluid each time there is slight improvement in color but i am afraid that it will take at least 5-7 changes to clean out most of OEM fluid. I will keep doing oil changes at least every 10k for while ,since i just replaced my Solonoids and my transmission shifts like new ,I want to keep it that way and get another 100k out of it ....


----------



## 68redbug2000jetta (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry to bring this up from dead (didn't want to make new thread) since Valvoline does not make max life mercon v anymore (or its just hard to find) can I use the dex/merc stuff? (not the one with the lv).thanks


----------



## nrotteveel (Jan 27, 2015)

Went to a German auto shop that is "respected" in our area to resolve an issue with my 05 MKIV Jetta 1.8T 09A transmission. It would not come out of first gear. Read the other threads and looked like a solenoid issue. So had them changed and the mechanic them told me it is slipping between 2nd/3rd gear. Said I should now replace entire transmission. Said no, paid my bill and drove it home. And yes it was slipping badly and it wasn't before I brought it in. Called mechanic back and they said they checked fluid level twice and it was fine.

I went through this page and just wanted to check fluid level myself. After putting in 4 liters of OEM transmission fluid while the car was running, it still did not come out the top. I know this tranny only holds 9L total, so just wanted to double check that i should fill it all the way up until it slowly drips out the top. 

I did take it out for a test drive and now it shifts properly. So not sure I should put more in.

Also note, that when I brought it in, I started hearing a noise from the transmission that sounded like the internal pump was going. Same noise after I left shop. After putting in 2 liters, the noise went away. Think I got scammed even on the solenoid replacement since I think it was low on fluid all along. Guess I paid for being lazy and not checking the fluid level in the first place. But thought this well respected shop would do the right thing. Oh well.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

nrotteveel said:


> But thought this well respected shop would do the right thing. Oh well.


They may have not run the engine when taking the 'fill' plug out.


----------



## nrotteveel (Jan 27, 2015)

vtraudt said:


> They may have not run the engine when taking the 'fill' plug out.


Well, I brain farted this morning as well. I was thinking this was like a differential where it came out the fill hole Just didn't seem right so I went through the instructions again. After reading the thread more closely I found the overflow check plug. Removed the check plug and 2.25 Liters came out with engine running. Added back another .5 liters. took it out for a drive and it was perfect. Anyways, still doesn't change the fact that it was not filled properly. Happy it is working now. What kept eating at me was a clear change in the transmission noise at 1.5L. 

Note I can't see the original pictures in this post anymore. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

nrotteveel said:


> Well, I brain farted this morning as well. I was thinking this was like a differential where it came out the fill hole Just didn't seem right so I went through the instructions again. After reading the thread more closely I found the overflow check plug. Removed the check plug and 2.25 Liters came out with engine running. Added back another .5 liters. took it out for a drive and it was perfect. Anyways, still doesn't change the fact that it was not filled properly. Happy it is working now. What kept eating at me was a clear change in the transmission noise at 1.5L.
> 
> Note I can't see the original pictures in this post anymore. Anyone else have the same issue?


Original pics were hosted on Photobucket and they changed their policy and want $400 per year to allow 3rd party linking. Unless the op re-hosts the pictures somewhere and updates the thread, they are lost. Photobucket is really screwing tons of old threads with their ridiculous pricing.


----------



## elmarave (Dec 4, 2017)

*How can I see the pictures in the post*

how can I see the pictures in the post, it says i need to update my account to see 3rd party pictures or something like that


----------



## elmarave (Dec 4, 2017)

How can I see the pics? All I see is a message that says “please update your profile to enable 3rd party hosting”


----------



## Tutorman04 (Jun 3, 2015)

elmarave said:


> How can I see the pics? All I see is a message that says “please update your profile to enable 3rd party hosting”


Not sure why you don't see them , but i see the original posters pictures on tap talk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## diveritematt (Dec 22, 2017)

*Filling 09A VW Transmission*

I cannot see the pictures in this past post. Trying to filling transmission on a 2003 VW jetta 09A Tectronic Transmission.


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

diveritematt said:


> I cannot see the pictures in this past post. Trying to filling transmission on a 2003 VW jetta 09A Tectronic Transmission.


install photobucket hotlink fix plugin / addon dependents on the browser you are using... 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/photobucket-fix/?src=api


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I recently acquired an '05 GLI with the 09a. 2-3 shifts were like missing a gear with a manual and I was almost about to buy a full set of solenoids when I happened across this thread. 2nd to 3rd were a miss and you could hear moaning from the tranny itself. Since I am already troubleshooting a plethora of other DTCs why not knock out a potentially easy fix. 

AutoZone was running a special on Castrol Transmax Mercon V; 2 for $12. So I bought 4 bottles. I rode around 5 minutes or so until the engine was warm and then I pulled it up on some homemade ramps. I pulled the drain plug and only a small amount came out. It measured at 1.3 quarts. Not nearly as much as others here have drained. Knowing it was likely low already I added the 4 quarts in that I had purchased and have no concern with the side fill/drain nor the Vag Com readings. 

I eased off the ramps and ran it through the gears in the driveway. Then out onto the road I went and I'll be damned it went through all the gear shifts without missing one. It's not perfect, but 98% better.


----------



## PAX6 (May 17, 2012)

AvantGTI7 said:


> DIY Drain/Refill Fluid on 09A 5-Speed Tiptronic Transmission
> (This is simply a guide. Perform the procedures at your own risk/responsibility.)
> 1. Raise the car with a jack. Remove the 24mm (15/16 inch socket will work, just don’t strip it) drain plug and drain out the fluid (approximately 3 quarts or 2.84 liters came out of my car)
> 
> ...


Great write up! Is there an overflow tube that needs to be removed to get all the fluid out? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JettaJack (Jul 31, 2009)

PAX6 said:


> Great write up! Is there an overflow tube that needs to be removed to get all the fluid out? Your help is greatly appreciated.


No. 09a drain is separate from the ”fill check.”


----------



## Robert sammut (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi im new here.i bought bora with 09a 5speed box am have problem too.first one is that the shifter inside is broken was like and found that they have 2 plugs and its without sensors and i find forum that said he change it and 3rd gear comes good.second that when its cold wont change gear they drive till 40kmh i think they use first and second gear only after i swear and it hot they start goes up in kmh but still they miss the 3rd too.3rd i change the oil and found it like new and makes how people i listen open plugs 10sec every gear etcc.i think that i have and check alot some solonoid ****ed i found forums how to check solonoid with mutimeter and other tools and people said change them and comes good.some opinion thanks


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert sammut said:


> ....it and 3rd gear comes good.second that when its cold wont change gear they drive till 40kmh i think they use first and second gear only after i swear and it hot they start goes up in kmh but still they miss the 3rd too.3rd i change the oil and found it like new and makes how people i listen open plugs ...


This sounds very much like the symptoms I had before I changed out my solenoids a few years back.
The job can be done with the engine completely installed and leaving the front bumper on, that's how I did it.
But if you have the space, and tools removing the front end will make the job a lot simpler. This is the kit I purchased: New Jatco Original 09A VW Solenoid Kit JF506E | Cobra
there's any number of walkthroughs on YT: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=09a+solenoid


----------



## Robert sammut (Aug 17, 2021)

gerardrjj said:


> This sounds very much like the symptoms I had before I changed out my solenoids a few years back.
> The job can be done with the engine completely installed and leaving the front bumper on, that's how I did it.
> But if you have the space, and tools removing the front end will make the job a lot simpler. This is the kit I purchased: New Jatco Original 09A VW Solenoid Kit JF506E | Cobra
> there's any number of walkthroughs on YT: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=09a+solenoid


Hello thanks for send me back.for me is better find them ebay cos from your country its a bit chargers of the parts.i am trying to arrange as soon as possible.first thing i do today buy the inner gear shift cos it was broke i bought last week the car and i do step by step.Thanks


----------



## drandall (May 20, 2003)

AvantGTI7 said:


> The value in field 1 should be ATF temp in °C.
> 6. When the ATF transmission reaches around 40°C, place the pan under the check plug. Take the plug out. If a little bit of fluid drips out, the level is correct. If nothing comes out, add a little more until it overflows to a drip. Replace the check plug. (for this step, use of a shallow drain pan allows you to not have to jack up a side of the car and get the most accurate fill)


Can I get a clearer idea of where the check plug is?
Thank you.


----------



## Vandonsconundrum (12 mo ago)

welp.... my transmission 09a change/flush is going intrestingly.. so acording to the manual and service book it should hold about 7.4 quarts completely empty... which ... when i drained... i got about a gallon and a quart... mind you i'm not finished draining yet... but its consitant. i'm not really sure where or how youall are only getting 3-4 quarts out of your fluid change... honestly you should be getting all of about 3/4ths out and its a relatively simple. but... whats disturbing me is how brown and murky and almost overcreamered coffee colored my transmission ended up being after i got most of it out toward the end it seems like there was water in there which... hmmnm not good makes me glad i'm doing a complete flush with chemicals.


----------

